# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Cedros Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - My first Cigar Crush..



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Anytime I smoke a R&J, I know exactly what to expect... Quality in every Draw!!! Roll, Pristine. Lit up perfectly.. And Burned evenly to the Nub. ...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Cedros Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - My first Cigar Crush..


----------

